# Windows defender and other security options turned off p



## Ralph123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there,
I just recently purchased a new PC with windows 8.1 built in. 

After recently booting my pc, windows displayed a warning message that all of windows security (defender etc) had been disabled. I was also unable to turn anything back on or download any updates.

I have read that this is a common occurrence when trying to use other anti virus software, but I have not attempted to use anything else.

I immediately panicked and opted to use my latest restore point which was not long before my previous shut down from the previous evening. After which I have not seen any problems.

One possible cause I had thought of was that I had installed .net framework 3.5 for a game not long before, but I have since tried that again with no issues.

Should I be concerned? I'm not sure what else could have been the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please update your profile to show Windows 8. Is there any chance your new computer had a trial version of an AV ie. Norton or McAfee? It's quite common.


----------



## Ralph123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. 

Yeah I did try searching for Norton or something but came up blank. The past day or two have been error free, so I'm hopeful that it was nothing too serious.

But still concerning nonetheless.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

.Net Framework 3.5 already comes pre-installed in Windows 8 and does not need to be added but it is not Enabled. If you have an application that requires it, you can Enable it in the Control Panel: .NET Framework on Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Ralph123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Right, thanks. Everything has been working fine since, so I guess I'll wait and see. Thanks for your help people.


----------

